# Fitting big tires on truck



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding the problem, but if the rubbing only occurs when you turn the wheel, then some models have adjustable steering bumpstops. If yours doesnt then there may be an aftermarket solution. Although this would mean you wouldn't be able to turn as sharply.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The tires are most likely rubbing the plastic lower valance on the bottom of the bumper. This is where mine rub from time to time when the plows are on. Most guys crank the t-bars a few turns, cut the valance and get a wheel alignment. I cranked mine 5 turns and the only issue so far with 75k miles was one loose inner tie rod. This truck has plowed for 4 winters now so i feel this is very minor. 
I do have a friend who drives a 2002 Duramax LB7 that runs 35" BFG's with no lift at all. He made his own bumper and cranked his t-bars and the only time the tires rub is when fully locked, as said above this can be cured by adjustments to the stops.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a recent pic of his truck with 35" Coopers. Again he has no suspension or body lift.


----------

